
Show HN: I did a small project (React CRA) for a challenge on YouTube - AlexeyNoir
https://lco-basketball-tournament.firebaseapp.com/
======
AlexeyNoir
Challenge: [https://youtu.be/hqvGOPB0KmQ](https://youtu.be/hqvGOPB0KmQ)

Repo: [https://github.com/Alex-Noir/LCO-Basketball-
Tournament](https://github.com/Alex-Noir/LCO-Basketball-Tournament)

